# Staub Brewing Co – Jarrlyo Pale Ale



## BeerCoAU (9/8/17)

Here we share another recipe from the man on a mission to brew like a pro Dave Ferguson from the lovely Daylesford in Victoria, Australia who put the newish ADHA Jarrylo™ US Hop variety through its paces in a Pale Ale. Dave aka #mule2 did some serious beer #muling to our CTO Gus in SF, USA who was kind enough to do a cupboard beer review complete with screaming baby Rafa in the background, never losing his cool and showing care and class in the glass using a wine glass to capture the subtle aromatics of this distinctive US Hop – Jarrylo™ US Hop so on with the recipe and watch the beer review at the bottom for an insight into this unique beer – cheers Dave & Gus for the share – share what we know – its how we all grow as brewers – home and pro!

*Staub Jarrylo Pale Ale*
*Vital Stats:*

Style: American Pale Ale (10 A)
Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 l
Boil Size: 29.08 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 27.08 l
Final Bottling Vol: 21.00 l
Fermentation: Dry Hopped
Date: 25 Jun 2017
Brewer: David Ferguson
Equipment: 01 – RoboBrew Ale
Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.4 %
Taste Rating: 30.0

Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.1 %
Bitterness: 42.5 IBUs
Est Color: 13.7 EBC

Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Calories: 427.1 kcal/l

Mash Profile: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Sparge Water: 10.37 l
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE
Est Mash PH: 5.69

Measured Mash PH: 5.20

Total Grain Weight: 6.10 kg
Grain Temperature: 18.0 C
Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Target Mash PH: 5.20

*Ingredients*
All available for you to order right here right now online at www.beerco.com.au – what are you waiting for? Get your brewin’ on!

Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.30 kg Gladfield Pilsner Malt (3.8 EBC) Grain 1 54.1 %
2.20 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 2 36.1 %
0.35 kg Gladfield Munich Malt (15.5 EBC) Grain 3 5.7 %
0.22 kg Gladfield Gladiator Malt (10.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.6 %
0.03 kg Gladfield Light Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 5 0.5 %
20.00 g Magnum [12.40 %] – Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 23.5 IBUs
1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 –
20.00 g Idaho #7 [14.60 %] – Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 13.7 IBUs
1.22 Items Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 9 –
20.00 g Jarrylo [14.10 %] – Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 5.3 IBUs
25.00 g Jarrylo [14.10 %] – Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
2.0 pkg American West Coast Ale (Lallemand/Danstar #BRY-97) Yeast 12 –
60.00 g Jarrylo [14.10 %] – Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
*Mash Steps:*
*Name
Description
Step Temperature
Step Time*
Mash In Add 15.91 l of water at 76.9 C 66.7 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 8.91 l of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C 10 min
*Sparge:*

Fly sparge with 10.37 l water at 75.6 C
*Mash Notes:*
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).

*Carbonation and Storage*

Carbonation Type: Keg
Pressure/Weight: 86.48 KPA
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 7.2 C
Fermentation: Dry Hopped
Fermenter: Fermentasaurus
Volumes of CO2: 2.3
Carbonation Est: Keg with 86.48 KPA
Carbonation (from Meas Vol): Keg with 86.48 KPA
Age for: 3.00 days
Storage Temperature: 7.2 C

*Tasting Notes:*
Cupboard Beer Review c/- Gus our CTO live from SF, USA!





Follow

Angus Florance

@angusflorance
My #realtimereview of a @daveferguson70 brew he #muled across the Pacific Ocean for me #cupboardcritic @BeerCoAu #homebrew#homebrewing











4:32 PM - Aug 5, 2017 · San Francisco, CA

Editor: Got a great beer recipe you want us to share on our Learning Centre? Got an awesome Beer Review on your or a great mate’s Homebrew? Drop us a line at [email protected] and we will chuck it up as fast as monkey on an organ grinder! cheers #brewhappy


----------

